# HO Scale Size Help with Fence Post Height



## pro-tour69 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I am in the process of adding catch fencing to a number of areas around my track and need some help in determining what the height of the fence posts should be before deciding on my own since this is my first track build.

Here are the sizes of what you see in the pictures:

· Height of “Concrete” Wall: 1”
· Height of Track to Top of Guard Rail: 3”
· Height of Green Mock Up Fence Post: 3.5”

My guess is the fence posts should be at the same height or just shorter than the 2nd tier track but I would like some feed back before doing any permanent construction.

Thanks in advance,

Scott


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Just an idea, but I used drywall tape to make a fence.
Trim one side and paint it gray.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

In true HO scale 1" = about 8 feet. A 2" high fence would be about 16 feet high. If you adjust for slot car HO scale, a 2" high fence would be around 14 feet high.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I think the key is to make the proportions just look right - don't get too worried over "scale" dimensions. HO Slot cars are all over the place, scale-wise, as the chassis really determines the size and proportion of the cars.

Looking at the photos, I think the fence might be about right. According to this article from 2009 (http://www.scenedaily.com/news/arti...catch_fences_to_enhance_safety_at_tracks.html) the height of the fence at Daytona & Tallagada was raised to 21' - 4" in 1/64 scale.

Bob B.


----------

